

Watch this drop of water have an orgasm - mck-
http://io9.com/5851586/watch-this-drop-of-water-have-an-orgasm

======
lotyrin
I find the sexualization of this article to be completely unnecessary,
especially the attempt at humor toward the end; the author is effectively
saying "lol premature ejaculation" and I'm not sure what that is supposed to
add.

~~~
ericclemmons
Agreed. The atomization via increasing amplitude is interesting enough.

I'd be nice if the title could be corrected to something less link-baity and
immature, and more accurate.

------
markyc
drop of water placed on a vibrating surface vibrates. I really don't want to
unsubscribe from HN!

